# Sylvester Stallone Pudding Lawsuit



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Sylvester Stallone Pudding Lawsuit by Johnny Justice Do any of you remember the supplement company Sylvester Stallone started a few years back? Yes, The Italian Stallion was in the supplement biz not too long ago! His line called ???Instone??? was supposed to be the next big thing and he hired some of the top supplement [...]

*Read More...*


----------

